# Small Table saws



## K27fireman (Jul 19, 2008)

Which one would you buy, and why? 
http://www.micromark.com/MICROLUX-TILT-ARBOR-TABLE-SAW,7500.html

http://www.minicrafttools.com/38070.html

http://byrnesmodelmachines.com/tablesaw.html

BTW I have all the big stuff.

Thanks for you Help!!!!!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi K27,

Try this site Byrnesmodelmachines.com and check out his saw. If I was going to buy a small table saw this would be it.
Some one bought one droped it down a flight of stairs and it worked perfectly.

Chuck


----------



## K27fireman (Jul 19, 2008)

Its been added to my list, Thanks!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I own the Micro-Mark saw. It's a terrific little tool, an using the high fence and featherboards (extra accessories), I've cut 1:20 scale redwood 1 x 10s (0.05 x 0.60) and 2 x 4s (0.10 x 0.20) with ease. 

All the wood to make this water tank (including the tank itself which is built up board by board) was cut using that little saw...










Same for this backwoods sanding facility...










The Proxxon looks like pretty much the same saw for less money, though you may still need to get the high fence and featherboards from Micro-Mark. I found the stock fence that came with the saw pretty much useless for this kind ow work... it wasn't nearly high enough.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the MicroMark, too, and it's a fabulous tool for modeling. With the fine-adjustment fence (sold separately), I can hold tolerances of a couple of thousandths of an inch. 

So, even though I can't compare the ones you mentioned, I can state my satisfaction with the MicroMark.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

The big difference between the Micromark and the Byrnes is tilting arbor. I have the Micromark whcih I have used for production work and considering the cost on sale in the summer it has been a good saw. I have had a couple of parts break. I don't like the rip fence which is not all that accurate. I would choose the byrnes if ya don't need the tilting arbor and have extra $. 

Jack


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had the Micromark for years and have been very happy with it. The high fence and the feather boards are a must. Not cheap but I would buy another one if something happened to this one.


----------



## monsterhunter (May 25, 2008)

I bought a small, fine toothed blade at sears and put it in my big table saw. I think it's meant for a small cordless circular saw, but has the same size arbor as my big saw.   I made a throat plate out of masonite. The blade was about  $15.  I've cut all kinds of stuff with it.  It has worked just fine for me.  I can easily cut small lumber with it.
Dan


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Steve,

I'd like to copy your sand house and water tank. Mind?

(Beautiful work--and I'm gettin' closer to starting. No, really, this time.)









Les


----------



## tiespike (Jan 6, 2008)

backwoods water tank is found in the archives 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/articles/articles/ 

scoll down to the bottom a good article, one of the first I looked at when i joined. 
Dave


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Dave,

Thanks for the link!

Les


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 03/09/2009 7:05 PM
Steve,

I'd like to copy your sand house and water tank. Mind?

(Beautiful work--and I'm gettin' closer to starting. No, really, this time.)









Les



Are you talking to me Les? If so, thanks, and I wrote the water tank up years ago as an MLS article. You can find it here[/b][/b] complete with downloadable plans. It's essentially an O scale kit which I scaled up (and slightly compressed depth-wise).

The sanding facility is also essentially a scaled up O scale kit.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Dwight,

Now that I study the pic a bit, it occurs to me I've never seen an opening in a sand dome. I assume on the pre-1900 ones, the whole lid lifted? But most model engine sand domes are smooth as an egg.

Les


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, at least on the earlier locos there was a lid. Here's a photo of the Bachmann Climax sand dome...










and the Bachmann Shay sand dome...










Forgive the dust and webs. These haven't been run in years - ever since I got into live steam - but they were convenient to snap a couple of quick photos.







Besides, this is what I was running when I built the backwoods tank and sand facility.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Dwight 

My humble apologies! I suffer from CRS, really badly.









That sand house is exactly what I was looking for, fits the period I'm modelling very well.

Les


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Les - you will find a few more photos of it on my web site under "Structures."


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Dwight

Went to your site and stole some more pixes. Very nice and easy to navigate. All the links worked (that I tried, going back after while and puruse the links.)

So, this is my 'Guestbook entry'.

Thanks for your efforts with the board.

Les


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought the Microlux from Micro-Mark about a month ago. 2 Issues. First could not get the blade guard/splitter on it to line up with the sawblade. It's not that much of a problem as most of the time I am using it for something that would require me to remove it anyway. Second there is no outfall table for it and with the way the fence is designed I think it would be hard to build one and still be able to tighten the nob at the end of the fence. I will eventually buy another one and have one for ripping stock and another for crosscutting stock. I get tired of switching back and forth.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Les - glad you got what you needed.







I had to disable the Guest Book years ago because of the bottom feeders inserting spam into it.









rpc - I never cut anything so large on the Micro-Mark saw that I saw the need for an outfall table. Still, it shouldn't be too hard to make a small table surface of appropriate height that sits/clamps behind it. I saw Norm Abrams make a similar outfeed table for his huge cabinet maker's table saw.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Purchased the Micro-Mart Tilt Arbor table saw several years ago. Both the Mrs. and I love it.

Only 3 complaints.

1. The first one they sent me was defective. They did a good job of making it right.


2. Both of the feather boards split after one or two uses. Don't buy them. This saw can make you a couple in a minute or two.


3. The price. 


Craig 

Edit: Like Joe, if anything happened to this one, I would buy another. I'd bitch about it... but I would buy another.


----------

